# USA Water Polo Association Wants TimTebow Water Polo team.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Somebody who can walk on water like Mr Tim Tebow sure would be a big help to us explain a spoke person for the association.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah but his detractors would just say, "Tim can't swim".


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I was only kidding last week today I am not so sure.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> I was only kidding last week today I am not so sure.


Winning in spite of, is not the same as winning because of 

Didn't Denver think Orton was the second coming a couple years back?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> Winning in spite of, is not the same as winning because of
> 
> Didn't Denver think Orton was the second coming a couple years back?


No Josh McDaniels thought Cutler was not worth it and Chicago offered a hell of a deal.

Someone once said they'd rather be lucky than good and that's all this is.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> Someone once said they'd rather be lucky than good and that's all this is.


Agreed. It's great to be winning, but luck doesn't equate to talent. I think Tebo would make a great H-back, but if you watch him on film you can't say he's a talented passer.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> No Josh McDaniels thought Cutler was not worth it and Chicago offered a hell of a deal.


I worked in Denver for about 2 months during that season. Most fans I came across believed Orton was the "real deal." If I'm Chicago I'd take that deal every time


----------

